# Reichswald bei Erlangen... Einfahrt ab Kalchreuth?



## Ganion (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Hausstrecke sind eigentlich die Trails im westlichen Reichswald mit Einfahrt ab Neunhof - ist ne gute Strecke mit immerhin gut 10 km Single-Trails (70%) und Waldwegen (30%).

Jetzt soll es aber bei Kalchreuth oben noch einen ganz guten Trail-Abschnitt geben. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung, wo es da reingeht? GPS-Fix bzw. Strecke?

Der Einstieg auf meine Strecke ist hier bei Google-Maps zu sehen - eine Strecke werde ich mal noch als GPS-Track einstellen:

Einstieg in die Reichswald-West Trails


----------



## harry kroll (10. Juli 2007)

hy ganion,

es gibt im reichswald nach kachreut echt viele singletrials. nur das problem wie zu finden und wie soll man sie beschreiben. am besten ist, du fährst am wochenende im wald und schließt dich da ein paar biker an. es ist wirklich unglaublich wieviel singletrial es da gibt und auch ein paar richtig gute abfahrten sind auch dabei.

ich kann es dir leider nicht zeigen, fahre nur noch rennrad, und ich kenne sicherlich auch nur die hälfte.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (10. Juli 2007)

Na ja - den unteren Teil kenne ich - nur der obere Teil - direkt bei Kalchreuth... na ja - muss ich mal suchen gehen....


----------



## harry kroll (10. Juli 2007)

der obere teil ist aber relativ einfach. wenn du nach der sportgaststätte links reinfährst hinter zu den kirchgärten. dann sind da hinten eine menge trails. einfach die kleinsten wege reinfahren und immer schön bergab. aber auch auf der anderen seite sind schöne wege, aber da auch einfach suchen.

ciao harry


----------



## dubbel (10. Juli 2007)

schliess dich hier an (ganz unten), 
da fahren die protagonisten alles ab.


----------



## Ganion (10. Juli 2007)

OK - vielen Dank - das Sportheim kenne ich - mal schaun, ob ich da heute noch hoch fahre....

@Dubbel:
Wann genau fahrt ihr da?


----------



## dubbel (10. Juli 2007)

keine ahnung, gibt noch keinen plan...


----------



## lowfat (11. Juli 2007)

Moin Ganion,
schau mal unter zabotrails.de > Plätze > Kalchreuth - da findest Du eine Runde über die Kalchreuther Singletrails.

unter > Plätze > Kalchtrails findest Du auch einen passenden GPS-Track (falls Du so ein modernes Teufelszeug hast  )


----------



## Ganion (16. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin,

vielen Dank für all die Infos... hab letzte Woche die Trails gefundenn und heute sind wir nochmal mehr da oben rum gefahren.... erste die kleine "Felsenkeller-Runde" und dann noch die Trails auf der anderen Seite...  

Feine Trails haben die netten Radler da oben in die Berge gelegt - muss man schon sagen.

Ja - nen GPS-Trail haben wir heute auch mal aufgezeichnet - muss ich mal ein KMZ draus machen.

Von dem her "Mission Accomplished"


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (3. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Fährt hier wer die Singeltrails ab Einfahrt Kalchreuth???
Vielleicht geht mal was zusammen, da ich ebenfalls aus Kalchreuth bin und das Paradies ja sozusagen vor der Haustüre habe.
Ich fahre ein Cube Team 07, und würde gerne mit dem einen oder anderen wieder mehr ins Gelände heizen.
Fahre schon eher normal-sportlich,hab aber nach monatelanger Pause nicht die große Kondition.
Ein paar Wege kenn ich auch, war aber dieses Jahr erst 1200km im Reichswald unterwegs.

Würd mich freuen wenn was geht.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Ganion (3. August 2007)

Hi - ich bin ab und an mal da oben unterwegs - sonst eher auf den Trails ab Einfahrt Neunhof. Liegt aber ja auch nicht so weit von dir weg.

Schick mir mal deine Nummer per PN - ab dem 13.08. bin ich wieder da und da können wir gerne mal ne Runde Biken gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

